# The nicest bike I have ever owned - the SuperCo Charger



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

Build specs -

Frame: SuperCo Charger
Fork: 2009 Fox Float 36 RC, shimmed to 95mm
Head Set: Eastern Integrated, grape
Stem: Sunline V1, 50mm
Bar: Sunline V2 OS, 2" rise
Grips: ODI Longneck Lockons, grape lock rings
Bar Ends: Animal, grape
Brake: Avid Elixir CR, 140mm rotor
Cranks: Profile, 175mm
Bottom Bracket: Profile, Mid
BB Spacers: Profile Cones, grape
Chainring: Eastern Medusa Lite, 25t, grape
Pedals: Atomlab Trailking
Rims: Singletracks
Hubs: DT Swiss 340
Spokes: DT Champion 14g
Nipples: DT Brass, grape
Chain: KMC 1/8 w/ half link
Sprocket: Generic, 12t
Tires: Kenda Keniption
Post: Thompson Elite
Seat: Odyssey Mike Aitken
Tensioner: MKS (with a little custom machining)
Rear Axle: DT Swiss RWS

Weight: 27.9 pounds
Fun Factor: ∞

Photos by Deider Barrick


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

I ran into a dude and his girl riding superco's at the crankworx jumps at winter park last summer, those frames are dope. I wish I had the cash to drop on one. Good looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

BikinBeast, just checked out the vids on your website. They look great and those tracks look fun as hell.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

liqwid said:


> I ran into a dude and his girl riding superco's at the crankworx jumps at winter park last summer, those frames are dope. I wish I had the cash to drop on one. Good looking bike :thumbsup:


Doc and Terry were running around. Was it this "girl" by chance?










Sorry about the epic thread jack...

The ride looks awesome!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

very purdy


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That's an awfully nice bike to be running singletracks on. BTW I'm gonna be at Sunset tomorrow around noon... you gonna be in town?


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Doc and Terry were running around. Was it this "girl" by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like her, she was killing it. I just couldn't remember their names


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> That's an awfully nice bike to be running singletracks on. BTW I'm gonna be at Sunset tomorrow around noon... you gonna be in town?


I'm a light rider and have run singletracks on my DH for years with out an issue. They'll be just fine.

Not gonna be at Sunset tomorrow. We're riding in Fort Collins. Sunday, however, there is a big jump jam at Sunset from 12-dark. BE THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

liqwid said:


> That looks like her, she was killing it. I just couldn't remember their names


Oh how I *wish *I could take credit for Tammy Donahugh's skills as exhibited in that toboggan shot. She and her ol' man Jimmy were at Whistler last summer and it's likely the two of them you saw, not Doc and myself.

Cheers!
Terry from Superco


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

terry mx said:


> Oh how I *wish *I could take credit for Tammy Donahugh's skills as exhibited in that toboggan shot. She and her ol' man Jimmy were at Whistler last summer and it's likely the two of them you saw, not Doc and myself.
> 
> Cheers!
> Terry from Superco


Could be, they told me they had jumps in their yard and lived Berthoud so whoever that was, thats who I met


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

That's Tammy. 

Brandon, I hope to check out your ride tomorrow.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nice bike. but please, post more shots of tammy shredding.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

euroford said:


> nice bike. but please, post more shots of tammy shredding.


There are a few shots here: http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/torch.php
and an old video here: 




She rips!


----------



## PacificPilot (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful. Bike.
The grape and black combo is possible the most arousing thing I've seen.

As an aside, where'd you get your rear cog? I haven't been able to find 1/8" cogs that fit on mtb hub bodies.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

PacificPilot said:


> Beautiful. Bike.
> The grape and black combo is possible the most arousing thing I've seen.
> 
> As an aside, where'd you get your rear cog? I haven't been able to find 1/8" cogs that fit on mtb hub bodies.


:thumbsup:

I got the cog at my local bike shop - golden bike shop. I imagine most shops would have them in stock. Singlespeed dirt jumpers are becoming very popular.


----------



## PacificPilot (Nov 10, 2008)

bikinbeast said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I got the cog at my local bike shop - golden bike shop. I imagine most shops would have them in stock. Singlespeed dirt jumpers are becoming very popular.


Thanks! I've checked with my first-choice LBS, but they're pretty much totally trail-all-mtn bikes for the Silicon Valley rich and famous. I'll hit up some other ones.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> That's an awfully nice bike to be running singletracks on. BTW I'm gonna be at Sunset tomorrow around noon... you gonna be in town?


Joel - here are some snaps from today's jump jam. It was good seeing you killing it out there! http://tinyurl.com/bxk7hb


----------

